# My new favorite products - kitchen products



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 3, 2012)

I have discovered these muslin produce bags. They are terrific! 

They work great for shopping for produce and have the unexpected benefit of keeping vegetables - especially herbs and green leafy vegetables - fresh longer. I have flat leaf parsley (which is usually mush or black slime if not used in 2 or 3 days) which is still beautiful 5 days after purchase.

I also love my accusharp knife sharpener. I had dull knives (and they are great Wusthof knives which I have owned since 1976)--- which had not been improved when taken to a professional knife sharpener. I had tried a whetstone but the results were not reliable. With the accusharp it is a no brainer - sharp knives that I now touch up regularly because it is so easy to do. I keep the accusharp in the same drawer with my knives (and just in case you were thinking "no wonder she has dull knives" -- they are stored in a horizontal knife block that fits in the drawers) --- when I am cutting tomatoes, I just run the blade through the accusharp a few times. Voila! Sharp knife! What a difference.

The OXO cutting board is also a big hit. Not nearly as heavy and unwieldy as my big maple cutting board and is easier on my wrists when chopping, too. I bought two - one has a red edge to cut raw meat on and one with a black edge for fruits and vegetables. 

I have been using a whisk broom and dust pan for a few years for cleaning dry spills (sugar and flour) from my counters - this was a suggestion from Martha Stewart that is a great time saver. And the side mounted bristles work much better than the traditional "mini=broom" style.

Martha also suggested using a pastry scraper for moving diced vegetables from the cutting board to the pan --- what a time saver --- I can get about 1/2 cup of vegetables at a time this way.

The one big disappointment was a herb mincer. Just crushes basil and parsley into mush. I have gone back to using scissors. And I really wanted this to work. I love tabbouleh but I don't like cutting up all that parsley. Too bad!

Cooking is getting easier and easier as I get into more practice. I am having fun, now!

elaine


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm always looking for a new way to store fresh herbs in the frig--most of the contraptions we've seen online have iffy reviews.  What has worked for me with Italian Parsley is to place in a tall, sturdy glass about half full of water and wrap the glass loosely with a plastic bag and store upright in the door of the frig, where it's braced up a bit.  I've had parsley last over a month with this.  (Probably not a bad idea to snip the ends a bit before placing in the glass of water.)


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey, Girl!  Thanks for the suggestions. I just ordered the muslin bags, and the knife sharpener.
The bags should help keep my greens fresher for my green smoothies, and I will do the Happy Dance if that sharpener works as advertised. 
My DH keeps "sharpening" my knives with the "handy gadget" that came with them, and telling me they're as sharp as they'll get. Bah!  Humbug!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I use Tupperware Fridge Smart Containers for my produce.  WOW... what a difference.  It makes a huge difference when you put in garden produce.  I've only been using them a year but love them.  I like to buy farm fresh strawberries but they go bad so fast because they give you so many of them.  Well, with these containers they are fresh for more than week.  They are pricey but totally worth it.

http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app...tegory_code=18002&fv_item_number=P10056908000


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 3, 2012)

muranojo said:


> I'm always looking for a new way to store fresh herbs in the frig--most of the contraptions we've seen online have iffy reviews.  What has worked for me with Italian Parsley is to place in a tall, sturdy glass about half full of water and wrap the glass loosely with a plastic bag and store upright in the door of the frig, where it's braced up a bit.  I've had parsley last over a month with this.  (Probably not a bad idea to snip the ends a bit before placing in the glass of water.)



I had tried the herbs in a glass --- better than in the produce drawer for sure --- but I didn't know to wrap the herbs in plastic afterward --- that probably would have made a big difference, I am going to try it your way.

One of the great things about the muslin bags is that it makes putting produce away much easier. I can load in three or four bags at a time. The downside is getting the vegetables back out --- you have to look in the bags to find what you want. Still worth it to me for the added freshness.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaybee said:


> Hey, Girl!  Thanks for the suggestions. I just ordered the muslin bags, and the knife sharpener.
> The bags should help keep my greens fresher for my green smoothies, and I will do the Happy Dance if that sharpener works as advertised.
> My DH keeps "sharpening" my knives with the "handy gadget" that came with them, and telling me they're as sharp as they'll get. Bah!  Humbug!



I love mine. It took me a time or two to get the hang of it. With this one, you hold the knife on the counter blade-side up and then run the sharpener along the edge. That way you get a nice smooth stroke from the hilt to the tip. 

If what your husband is using for sharpening the knives is the steel that came with them and it is not sharpening the knives, it may be a honing steel instead of a sharpening steel. 

My Wusthofs came with a honing steel and when I bought them, the salesman was very clear that the steel could not sharpen the knives. He recommended having them professionablly sharpened once a year and then keeping them "aligned" with the honing steel. 

In my old neighborhood, I had a great professional sharpener. I have not found one since. The last time I took them, they came home worse, not better.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 3, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I use Tupperware Fridge Smart Containers for my produce.  WOW... what a difference.  It makes a huge difference when you put in garden produce.  I've only been using them a year but love them.  I like to buy farm fresh strawberries but they go bad so fast because they give you so many of them.  Well, with these containers they are fresh for more than week.  They are pricey but totally worth it.
> 
> http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app...tegory_code=18002&fv_item_number=P10056908000



I used to have a tupperwear head lettuce storer that worked great too. 

It is good to know that they are now making them for all different kinds of produce. I may have to try them.

Thanks!

elaine


----------



## pjrose (Mar 3, 2012)

With you on the herb mincer; mine is a different brand, but same idea, and I ended up with my cilantro mushed rather than minced or sliced.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 3, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> A lightbulb just came on over my head!  After reading your note, and googling, I see that's exactly what he's been using to "sharpen" my knives.  I feel vindicated (a bit late).
> 
> I sort of felt deficient in some way when he'd tell me, "Wow! This is really sharp now!", and it would still squash a tomato when I tried to slice it. LOL!  Thanks for the "sharp tip".
> ***********************
> ...


----------



## pjrose (Mar 3, 2012)

My favorites are a wide mortar and pestle set like this:
http://www.amazon.ca/Fox-Run-Mortar-Pestle-Marble/dp/B0000VLP7Q
so you don't have to chase whatever you're grinding around the mortar

and skinny measuring spoons like this:
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/spice-measuring-spoons-set-of-7
that fit into a spice jar.

and a coil spring whisk like this:
http://www.amazon.com/ME-Heuck-Co-W...6C/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1330829426&sr=8-15
for gravy, because the bottom fits against the bottom of the pan, unlike with a balloon whisk,

and I also like this kind of whisk
http://www.epinions.com/review/Calphalon_Black_Nonstick_Flat_Whisk/content_134774689412?sb=1
for the same reason - can get more up from the bottom of the pan

and a flat wooden spatula like this:
http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/zbr...ons/PRD~576703/Food+Network+Wooden+Turner.jsp
great for using with non-stick pans, or for scraping chili or pea soup that may be sticking to the bottom of a huge pot

and this garlic slicer:
http://www.amazon.com/MIU-France-Stainless-Garlic-Truffle/dp/B000UY2FK4
makes thin slices really quickly, and if I then want minced garlic it only takes a few secs to mince the slices with a sharp knife.

AND, I recently discovered the joys of carving cooked meats (brisket, turkey) with an electric knife - this inexpensive one works great:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-and-Decker-Slice-Right-Electric-Knife/14913105
(with my other assorted knives, no matter how sharp, I couldn't get nice thin even slices)


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 4, 2012)

pjrose said:


> ...and skinny measuring spoons like this:
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/spice-measuring-spoons-set-of-7
> that fit into a spice jar.
> 
> ...


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2012)

muranojo said:


> I have to say I really want those skinny measuring spoons!  I'll just have to break down and get them.
> And I have an old coil spring whisk (have no idea where I got it), but it's the best invention for making gravy.
> Use my flat-bottomed wooden spoon all the time!



I've seen the skinny measuring spoons elsewhere; cooking store outlets, cooking stores at malls, maybe Kohl's (?), probably for less.   
Over Thanksgiving I was at a friend's who asked me to make gravy.  I did, but I sure missed my special gravy whisk.

I need to add my "wave" knife tray - similar to the one above, but I think the curvy shape makes it easier to use:
http://www.amazon.com/JK-Adams-In-D...3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1330838769&sr=1-3
I like it better than a knife block on top of the counter, because it doesn't take up counter space and if you have little ones and use toddler-proof drawer locks, the knives can be locked in the drawer.  Plus they don't get dusty etc.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

pjrose said:


> My favorites are a wide mortar and pestle set like this:
> http://www.amazon.ca/Fox-Run-Mortar-Pestle-Marble/dp/B0000VLP7Q
> so you don't have to chase whatever you're grinding around the mortar



I have one of these in green marble --- and I love it! I have had mine for several years now so I didn't think of it as new. I love fresh crushed coriander seed and with the skinnier pestle the seeds would pop all over the place. My kids got it for Christmas for me.




pjrose said:


> and skinny measuring spoons like this:
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/spice-measuring-spoons-set-of-7
> that fit into a spice jar.



OMG! Those are brilliant!



pjrose said:


> and a coil spring whisk like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/ME-Heuck-Co-W...6C/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1330829426&sr=8-15
> for gravy, because the bottom fits against the bottom of the pan, unlike with a balloon whisk,





pjrose said:


> and I also like this kind of whisk
> http://www.epinions.com/review/Calphalon_Black_Nonstick_Flat_Whisk/content_134774689412?sb=1
> for the same reason - can get more up from the bottom of the pan



I had never seen those types of whisks - for the same reasons, I have a whisk similar to this http://kuhnrikon.com/products/tools/tools.php3?id=75(mine is a simple oval and really old)





Jaybee said:


> A lightbulb just came on over my head!  After reading your note, and googling, I see that's exactly what he's been using to "sharpen" my knives.  I feel vindicated (a bit late).
> 
> I sort of felt deficient in some way when he'd tell me, "Wow! This is really sharp now!", and it would still squash a tomato when I tried to slice it. LOL!  Thanks for the "sharp tip".


                           ***********************


YAY! Glad I could help!


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 4, 2012)

OK, here's a question for you kitchen gadget fans:  What's a good can opener?  We have recessed cabinets and had an old electric opener there which died. Now we can't find one that will fit with the deep recessed cabinet. (They don't come with brackets deep enough.)

Yeah, you could probably rig something up to make it fit, but with the iffy reviews of the under-counter openers, I'm not sure it's worth the trouble. Currrently I'm using a manual which is testing my patience.  Any ideas?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

muranojo said:


> OK, here's a question for you kitchen gadget fans:  What's a good can opener?  We have recessed cabinets and had an old electric opener there which died. Now we can't find one that will fit with the deep recessed cabinet. (They don't come with brackets deep enough.)
> 
> Yeah, you could probably rig something up to make it fit, but with the iffy reviews of the under-counter openers, I'm not sure it's worth the trouble. Currrently I'm using a manual which is testing my patience.  Any ideas?



I love our manual can opener. We had one for 15 years and it gave up right before Christmas. This one has been updated and is easier to use.

I love the can opener because the lids don't fall down into the contents of the can. 

I also like that it leaves a smooth edge. 

The big and soft crank handle makes it easier to use (than the old one).

My husband had the old one before we got married. It took awhile for me to get used to it because it is used in a horizontal position rather than a vertical one. One of the great things about the horizontal position is that you can leave the can sitting on the counter while you open the can.


elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

And I bought an old swing-away that is mounted on the side of a cabinet. I bought three of them because they were phasing out the nice made in USA ones. I cannot find a place in my kitchen for one --- I am very disapointed.

This is what we have and cannot use: http://www.webstaurantstore.com/swi...n&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Amazon+Campaign

My grandmother had one very similar and I absolutely loved it!

elaine


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just bought my first stand mixer.  I have to admit, I'm intimidated, after using a little hand mixer for over 35 years.  But I've watched the video, read the instruction manual and now I'm ready to try it out.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 4, 2012)

My new toy- a Sous Vide machine- I am loving the results of the low temperature cooking. One of my more expensive kitchen toys, but I have to say I am having so much fun with it we're not going out to eat because I didn't feel like cooking. So far the results have been very impressive.

Oh- and I finally discovered that brown rice could be really good when it's made the right way- my other new toy was a Zojirushi rice cooker. 

I love kitchen gadgets. I never thought those produce containers really were going to make a difference; I thought it was more hype than anything else. Now with your posts I may have to try one.

My husband frequently categorizes my gadget purchases "melon ballers"- referring to what he considers useless kitchen gadgets. I can't help it- I love to look for different stuff and Williams-Sonoma is my nemesis (and thank goodness for their outlet store about an hour away or I'd be in real trouble).  

I love this thread!! 

Falmouth3- after a month or two you probably won't know how you ever lived without one. It's easier to get used to better things....


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, you guys 'n gals. I had been looking (OK maybe not actively) for one of those coil-spring whisks. My mom had one and it made gravy making a snap. It disappeared sometime in the dark ages.

I love my Mexican lime/lemon squeezer. A pliar like gadget with a big end. You can get fancy enameled ones at Williams-Sonoma or Sur-la-Table but mine is just raw aluminum.

Tongs. You can't have too many. Flat- almost spatula like to really grippy claw like ended ones. I can't make a meal without them. 

Good kitchen shears, too. Same deal. Open the lettuce bag, cut up the chicken, mince fresh herbs, harvest chives, cut string when tying up a roast. You can't get along without shears.

Can opener. I use a manual one that cuts the side of the seal. You can still use the lid as a lid and has no sharp edges. It is easy enough for my arthritic hands to work easily. I am not home so can't tell you the brand. 

I am sure I will think of others.

Well actually, my biggest kitchen helper is my DW. She appreciates my efforts there and cleans up a lot of my messes. Without her, I couldn't/wouldn't do what I do in the scullery.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Mar 4, 2012)

As far as whisks, we have a coil spring one similar to this, but with a 2.5" (or so) head diameter:    

http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Stainl...4?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1330873181&sr=1-4

  It's hard to tell from the picture, but ours has the head perpendicular to the handle.   I really like it as it allows full coverage of the bottom of the sauce pan.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I use Tupperware Fridge Smart Containers for my produce.  WOW... what a difference.  It makes a huge difference when you put in garden produce.  I've only been using them a year but love them.  I like to buy farm fresh strawberries but they go bad so fast because they give you so many of them.  Well, with these containers they are fresh for more than week.  They are pricey but totally worth it.
> 
> http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app...tegory_code=18002&fv_item_number=P10056908000



That looks like a great recommendation. I went to the tupperware website and watched their "two week challenge" video (not for me, but to convince my husband) --- it is really impressive! After watching it, he agreed to order it. (He loves berries and the blackberries look beautiful even after 2 weeks).

Thanks for the suggestion.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Can opener. I use a manual one that cuts the side of the seal. You can still use the lid as a lid and has no sharp edges. It is easy enough for my arthritic hands to work easily. I am not home so can't tell you the brand.
> Jim



This sounds exactly like what I was trying to describe. 



Elan said:


> As far as whisks, we have a coil spring one similar to this, but with a 2.5" (or so) head diameter:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Stainl...4?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1330873181&sr=1-4
> 
> It's hard to tell from the picture, but ours has the head perpendicular to the handle.   I really like it as it allows full coverage of the bottom of the sauce pan.



Yes! That's it!



m61376 said:


> My new toy- a Sous Vide machine- I am loving the results of the low temperature cooking. One of my more expensive kitchen toys, but I have to say I am having so much fun with it we're not going out to eat because I didn't feel like cooking. So far the results have been very impressive.



I would love one of these. I am going to have to be cooking for a couple more months before Ian will agree with me to buy one. He is skeptical that I will continue to cook. (I think the skepticism is well warranted since I went through 8 years of marriage and cooked less than 2 or 3 times per year).



m61376 said:


> Oh- and I finally discovered that brown rice could be really good when it's made the right way- my other new toy was a Zojirushi rice cooker.



We have one of these. Ian bought it when he was doing the cooking. The rice is fantastic. I love that you can preprogram rice to be done at a particular time. That pre-program feature is especially nice when I am going to be making a quick dinner --- no more waiting for the rice or settling for white rice.



m61376 said:


> I love kitchen gadgets. I never thought those produce containers really were going to make a difference; I thought it was more hype than anything else. Now with your posts I may have to try one.



I am really looking forward to these. In my old house, I had a sub-zero refrigerator that had adjustable humidity and airflow --- it made a huge difference in the viability of vegetables --- it looks like these replicate that. And although expensive, they are a lot less than a refrigerator!




m61376 said:


> My husband frequently categorizes my gadget purchases "melon ballers"- referring to what he considers useless kitchen gadgets. I can't help it- I love to look for different stuff and Williams-Sonoma is my nemesis (and thank goodness for their outlet store about an hour away or I'd be in real trouble).



I love Williams Sonoma. It is a good thing that I hate to shop or I could spend all the money we are saving by staying home to eat buying stuff their. I even love their food items; I used to buy their jarred chestnuts every Christmas for making stuffing. 




m61376 said:


> I love this thread!!



Me, too! Ian doesn't understand why I would be talking about cooking on a timeshare thread. 



m61376 said:


> Falmouth3- after a month or two you probably won't know how you ever lived without one. It's easier to get used to better things....



+1 - Ian had a really nice stand mixer when we got married. It is amazing! It used to take me forever to make an Italian Cream Cake (making meringue for the cake, creaming the butter - both the stand mixer do so much faster than my hand mixer. Now I have to be careful not to spend too long doing something else or my whipping cream will become butter!)


----------



## m61376 (Mar 4, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Me, too! Ian doesn't understand why I would be talking about cooking on a timeshare thread.


Well, traveling and trying different foods/eating at good places kinda go hand in hand, don't they- so isn't it only natural that we'd be interested in more gourmet cooking? I'm dept at rationalizing almost anything  :rofl: ....

I have to tell you, when I first suggested getting a Sous Vide machine my DH kinda rolled his eyes. Well, as luck would have it, Williams and Sonoma had a lovely sale in December and it made it irresistible (at least to me). His initial reaction was shall we say less than enthusiastic, but he's raving about what I've made in it and is enjoying it as much as I am. It is a big expense, but I laughingly rationalized it as that we'd likely eat out one less night a week so it would pay for itself in no time  . I would say that after learning about it I would get either the good Polyscience one from Williams-Sonoma or the Sous Vide Supreme (which is quite a bit cheaper but doesn't have the same capacity). You do have to be careful with temperature accuracy so I'd be nervous with one of the more "do it yourself" type contraptions. It's great for preparing and freezing too.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2012)

muranojo said:


> OK, here's a question for you kitchen gadget fans:  What's a good can opener?  We have recessed cabinets and had an old electric opener there which died. Now we can't find one that will fit with the deep recessed cabinet. (They don't come with brackets deep enough.)
> 
> Yeah, you could probably rig something up to make it fit, but with the iffy reviews of the under-counter openers, I'm not sure it's worth the trouble. Currrently I'm using a manual which is testing my patience.  Any ideas?




After years of electric ones we switched to a manual OXO GoodGrips one; I don't remember why, but I've never missed the electric.  

I have a side-open one like glypnirsgirl's, but usually reach for the GoodGrips.  Ours is an older version when the grips were softer than they are now; I'm not sure if they still make that type.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Me, too! Ian doesn't understand why I would be talking about cooking on a timeshare thread.



I don't think of the Lounge as a timeshare thread.  The other forums are for timeshare talk, this is an airport lounge where we can strike up a friendly conversation about almost anything.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone using a mandolin?  I got back into cooking as DH and I joined Weight Watchers and the 15 year old decided he really liked to eat in    I'm starting to enjoy it now and already purchased some gadgets you've mentioned.  Anyway, I received a Woot for a really good price on a mandolin and bought it.  It kinda intimidates me but I'm going to use it for the first time this afternoon.


----------



## Kal (Mar 5, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> Anyone using a mandolin? I got back into cooking as DH and I joined Weight Watchers and the 15 year old decided he really liked to eat in  I'm starting to enjoy it now and already purchased some gadgets you've mentioned. Anyway, I received a Woot for a really good price on a mandolin and bought it. It kinda intimidates me but I'm going to use it for the first time this afternoon.


 
The mandolin is the very most dangerous tool in the kitchen, bar none!!  It's freightening just to set mine on the countertop.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

*Make Sure You Use A Cut-proof Glove!*

The first time I used my mandoline, I cut half way through my index finger! It works great --- but you have to have CUT PROOF gloves. Once I got the cut-proof gloves, I found it easy and FAST - especially when I need thin cuts or small juliennes. Mine does not adjust to thick enough for things like cucumbers for salad --- I don't like my cucumbers so thin that I can see through them, but if you like them that way, its great.

These are the ones that I bought. And they work great --- no cuts since I started using them. 

Make sure that everyone knows that they are for using the mandolin and to not use the mandolin without them. ALSO, make sure that they know that they are not heat proof. My husband mistook them for his OVEGLOVE and was sorely surprised.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> I just bought my first stand mixer.  I have to admit, I'm intimidated, after using a little hand mixer for over 35 years.  But I've watched the video, read the instruction manual and now I'm ready to try it out.



I was really intimidated the first time I used one, too. 

It is so much easier to use than a hand mixer. This morning i was baking a birthday cake for my bonus son and it was wonderful. I was able to keep on working while the eggs were beating. Then I could use two hands to add ingredients while the mixer was going. 

Liquids I just pour in directly from the measuring cup. 

The dry ingredients I use the flat measuring cups kind of like a ladle and stop the machine to add (so the powder doesn't fly up in my face) and then turn the machine back on. 

I also have to scrape the bowl periodically as my beater doesn't seem to get all the way to the edges of the bowl.

The cake is already in the oven.

elaine


----------



## Kal (Mar 5, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> The first time I used my mandoline, I cut half way through my index finger! It works great --- but you have to have CUT PROOF gloves...


 
One time I had 4 martini glasses situated next to me on the counter. I was using the mandolin to get very thin lemon rind slices for the drinks. I sliced the tip of my fingertip off but couldn't find it. Once we got past the triage, I finished preparing the drinks. Unfortunately, my guest found the finger slice in her martini glass after the drinks were served. She didn't seem to accept the fact that it was a slice of olive. As I recall she lost her appetite for any drinks!

The Kevlar gloves are the answer!!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Kal said:


> One time I had 4 martini glasses situated next to me on the counter. I was using the mandolin to get very thin lemon rind slices for the drinks. I sliced the tip of my fingertip off but couldn't find it. Once we got past the triage, I finished preparing the drinks. Unfortunately, my guest found the finger slice in her martini glass after the drinks were served. She didn't seem to accept the fact that it was a slice of olive. As I recall she lost her appetite for any drinks!
> 
> The Kevlar gloves are the answer!!



 

It's a great story that perfectly illustrates the need for the cut-proof gloves.

Do you use the "pusher?" I cannot seem to get it to work. The vegetables end up flying all over the place.

elaine


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Kal said:


> One time I had 4 martini glasses situated next to me on the counter. I was using the mandolin to get very thin lemon rind slices for the drinks. I sliced the tip of my fingertip off but couldn't find it. Once we got past the triage, I finished preparing the drinks. Unfortunately, my guest found the finger slice in her martini glass after the drinks were served. She didn't seem to accept the fact that it was a slice of olive. As I recall she lost her appetite for any drinks!
> 
> The Kevlar gloves are the answer!!


----------



## Kal (Mar 5, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> It's a great story that perfectly illustrates the need for the cut-proof gloves.
> 
> Do you use the "pusher?" I cannot seem to get it to work. The vegetables end up flying all over the place.
> 
> elaine


 
I ALWAYS use the pusher, but I slide the vegetable first without the pusher to get a flat spot.  Then I use the pusher.  Even then the veggie wobbles under the pusher.  On the good side the device gives very nice even slices but overall it's EVIL!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 5, 2012)

Just ordered these from a Pampered Chef party:

Smooth-edge can opener (we'll see how it works, sounds like one a couple of you have).

Rotary Grinder:  Always wanted one.  This one appears to be a wider model which is similar to what Cooks Illustrated recommends (different manufacturer, though).

So far, the few things I've purchased from Pampered Chef seem to be good quality and I've been happy with them.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Just ordered these from a Pampered Chef party:
> 
> Smooth-edge can opener (we'll see how it works, sounds like one a couple of you have).
> 
> ...



Those look great! 

The can opener is similar to what I have and sounds like it has more features. 

The cheese grater sounds wonderful. In trying to grate a chunk for parmesan, I dented the drum on my metal one. I have ordered a replacement one that is similar to this, but it has not yet arrived. I am hoping that chunks of cheese don't get stuck between the drum and the feed tube.

elaine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Late again to the party but I love these measuring spoons I'm not sure if they are considered skinny but they have every measurement to 1/16th of tsp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are from DeMarle which is home shopping product like Pampered Chef.   These are magnetic which keeps them together.  They also have measuring cups that do the same thing.  Also you get more spoons than are shown in the photo.

I use to have this hot cocoa maker from an Italian company that I got from William Sonoma that I loved but it broke down after a year.  It made amazing hot chocolate as it whipped the milk.  I've never tasted anything like it.  It worked great with fat free milk.  I'm not a coffee drinker so, this was perfect for me.  It felt more gourmet to me.

Where does everyone love to shop?   I love the Sur La Table stores.


----------



## Elan (Mar 6, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I use to have this hot cocoa maker from an Italian company that I got from William Sonoma that I loved but it broke down after a year.  It made amazing hot chocolate as it whipped the milk.  I've never tasted anything like it.  It worked great with fat free milk.  I'm not a coffee drinker so, this was perfect for me.  It felt more gourmet to me.



  A heated milk frother is what you're describing.  We have this model for our espresso drinks, but we also use it for great whipped hot chocolate.  This is the model we have:

http://www.amazon.com/Capresso-202-...Y2HA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331054867&sr=8-1

  We bought ours at Bed Bath and Beyond (with the 20% coupon, of course  ).


----------



## IngridN (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you soooo much for this thread. I have been looking for a measuring spoon set with smaller than the usual 1/4 tsp as with only the 2 of us, I have to cut down all recipes except those good for leftovers. I finally searched on Amazon and found a fabulous 49 piece set (spoons & cups) from Progressive Int'l for only $10...1/32 tsp!

Ingrid


----------



## geekette (Mar 6, 2012)

wait a second - many of you have never had a stand mixer??  I guess I thought everyone had one of those and it was few that had only/or also hand mixer.

we always had a stand mixer growing up, and I inherited the old one when I moved out (so Mom could buy a new KitchenAid...)

I never thought much about this until the post about being intimidated by one.  Prob'ly that will happen if I ever upgrade from the old 70s model I have that still works fine.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 7, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Those look great!
> 
> The can opener is similar to what I have and sounds like it has more features.
> 
> ...



I'll let ya know how these work out.  Both items have histories of inconsistencies between brands, so it will be interesting.  I just decided to take a chance because so far I've been happy with Pampered Chef, plus I was trying to help the hostess of the party.  (Sheesh, I hate these hosted sales parties.  Most often, I opt out.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 7, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Late again to the party but I love these measuring spoons I'm not sure if they are considered skinny but they have every measurement to 1/16th of tsp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh, I love Sur La Table!  One opened in the mall near me about six months ago; I go in there and just wander around in a daze.  I don't know what it is, but that one store makes me want to throw out everything in my kitchen now and start over fresh.  I'm starting small by replacing old beat-up utensils one at a time.  :rofl: 

I also like Crate and Barrel for basic serving pieces, and Williams Sonoma for a good variety of spices, rubs, mixes, etc.  My latest favorite from there is a mix of five sea salts and three peppers in a grind jar - it sounds so simple but it's fantastic.  Doesn't sound like much but it makes a huge difference from just using salt and pepper on a roast beef.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 7, 2012)

geekette said:


> wait a second - many of you have never had a stand mixer??  I guess I thought everyone had one of those and it was few that had only/or also hand mixer.
> 
> we always had a stand mixer growing up, and I inherited the old one when I moved out (so Mom could buy a new KitchenAid...)
> 
> I never thought much about this until the post about being intimidated by one.  Prob'ly that will happen if I ever upgrade from the old 70s model I have that still works fine.



I upgraded my stand mixer and tried to give away my standard size KitchenAid no takers. Got kind of strange looks that who uses one of these anymore. Had my sister's neighbor put in her garage sale, no one even wanted to haggle on price.

Finally gave it to Goodwill and they were very happy to get it as one of the local missions with a food kitchen was looking for them.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 7, 2012)

Didn't get to try the mandolin as 15 yr. old had early hockey called - am clumsy so will not try until kevlar gloves arrive.  Thank you!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 7, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Ooooh, I love Sur La Table!  One opened in the mall near me about six months ago; I go in there and just wander around in a daze.  I don't know what it is, but that one store makes me want to throw out everything in my kitchen now and start over fresh.  I'm starting small by replacing old beat-up utensils one at a time.  :rofl:
> 
> I also like Crate and Barrel for basic serving pieces, and Williams Sonoma for a good variety of spices, rubs, mixes, etc.  My latest favorite from there is a mix of five sea salts and three peppers in a grind jar - it sounds so simple but it's fantastic.  Doesn't sound like much but it makes a huge difference from just using salt and pepper on a roast beef.


 Yep... I try to limit my trips to Sur La Table or I'd buy everything in sight.  I'll have to try the William Sonoma spice rubs..


----------



## pranas (Mar 7, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> I upgraded my stand mixer and tried to give away my standard size KitchenAid no takers. Got kind of strange looks that who uses one of these anymore. Had my sister's neighbor put in her garage sale, no one even wanted to haggle on price.
> 
> Finally gave it to Goodwill and they were very happy to get it as one of the local missions with a food kitchen was looking for them.



 I wish I had known.  Just bought a new one for my daughter.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 7, 2012)

I also love the Williams Sonoma sauces and rubs. They make a to die for Marsala wine finishing sauce.

Ingrid


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 7, 2012)

*Another Can Opener*

On the subject of can openers, I recently ordered one from Pulse.  It was only $7.47, I think, before shipping. I've only used it twice, but it worked perfectly both times, and the price was certainly right. 

http://www2.pulsetv.com/prodinfo.asp?number=5006&evtv=20317


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 8, 2012)

*Favorite places for kitchen stuff!*



Jaybee said:


> On the subject of can openers, I recently ordered one from Pulse.  It was only $7.47, I think, before shipping. I've only used it twice, but it worked perfectly both times, and the price was certainly right.
> 
> http://www2.pulsetv.com/prodinfo.asp?number=5006&evtv=20317



I loved this --- it looks like an electric version of my manual one! 

I had never seen the pulse website before --- I really liked the egg cracker, too. (How to properly crack an egg is one of the on-going disagreements between Ian and I - I crack against a flat surface, he cracks against an edge).

I love Williams Sonoma --- I like their table linens. I love real linen tablecloths and napkins. But I also love them for their appliances, tools and seasonings. Love tarragon mustard and balsamic vinegar, in particular. 

I like webstaurant (which I learned about from here) for beverage and bar glasses.

I like wine enthusiast for wine glasses and paraphenalia. 

I bought all of my everyday china and formal china from ebay. I also used ebay to finish off my crystal. (One of the only four things that I kept from my first marriage was my silverware, so no need to finish it off)! 

And i like Amazon for gadgets. The next item on my wishlist is a ginger grater .

I have looked at Sur La Table for years. I have never purchased any thing from them.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 8, 2012)

*Does anyone have a great saute pan?*

One of the things that I am really longing for is a nice saute pan. I want to be able to flip vegetables like they do on the cooking shows. I cannot do it with the heavy cast iron skillets that I am using for sauteing now. 

I would like something that is lighter for flipping and more responsive to changes in heat. No hotspots would be nice, too.

elaine


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 8, 2012)

AllClad absolutely is my favorite--pricey, but top quality and excellent temp consistency for frying or sauteing due to the true all clad construction.  Also highly recommended by Cooks Illustrated if that matters.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 8, 2012)

muranojo said:


> AllClad absolutely is my favorite--pricey, but top quality and excellent temp consistency for frying or sauteing due to the true all clad construction.  Also highly recommended by Cooks Illustrated if that matters.



Thanks --- I have been wanting one of the AllClad pans --- they are so pricey I was reluctant to buy one without a personal recommendation. 

I love the Cooks Illustrated books and the America's Test Kitchen. Of all of the new recipes that I have tried, by far my favorite is the Cider Braised Pork Chops --- succulent, deliciousl, tender --- fantastic!

I am longing to try the chicken and dumpling recipe that is posted here (PJ? Heathpak?) on the cooking thread --- Ian (who doesn't like chicken) keeps on nixing it. And he loves gnocchi so I think that he would actually enjoy the dumplings.

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 8, 2012)

AllClad: I wanted to try this, but because of the price, I just bought the little 1.5 qt saucepan. I have a set of Cuisineart copper-chef, and actually prefer the Cuisineart to the AllClad. They both tarnish- duh, it's copper, but the one thing that galls me about AllClad is the straight top edge. It is impossible to pour from it without whatever used to be inside drizzling down the outside.

Oh, yeah, you are right Elaine, crack eggs on a flat surface. Cracking them on the edge of a bowl or other rim, just pushes shell- and whatever is on it- into the egg.

Jim


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 8, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> AllClad: I wanted to try this, but because of the price, I just bought the little 1.5 qt saucepan. I have a set of Cuisineart copper-chef, and actually prefer the Cuisineart to the AllClad. They both tarnish- duh, it's copper, but the one thing that galls me about AllClad is the straight top edge. It is impossible to pour from it without whatever used to be inside drizzling down the outside.
> 
> Jim



All-Clad's cop-r-chef series pans are for decorative purposes. The copper on those pans is so thin as to be thermally useless. (EDIT -- They're still good pans. But they're not good COPPER pans.)

If you're looking to experience cooking with copper, go with Falk. Get their saute pan. That's where good copper comes in handy -- unless you've got mad BTUs in the kitchen. (Then it doesn't matter what metal is used, provided it doesn't react with food.)


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 8, 2012)

Scoop, I think Jim was referring to Cuisinart copper-chef (or cop-r-chef), not AllClad.  But then again, AllClad also has a copper line, so maybe...., but I only get the AllClad stainless.


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 9, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Scoop, I think Jim was referring to Cuisinart copper-chef (or cop-r-chef), not AllClad.  But then again, AllClad also has a copper line, so maybe...., but I only get the AllClad stainless.



I read it that he bought a 1.5 quart All Clad Cop-R-Chef saucepan in addition to his Cuisinart pans.


But All-Clad or Cuisinart, doesn't matter. Manufacturers of good copper pans reveal the thickness of the copper exterior layer in the product description.

All-Clad and Cuisinart have a "looks good" thin copper veneer. Mauviel has several lines ranging from "serving copper" of 1.2 mm, to "cooking copper" of 2.5mm

All the 2.5mm copper pans out there are made by metal manufactured by Falk. So buy Falk. It's spendy. But it's one of those purchases that lasts forever. 

However -- if you have the BTUs, copper isn't necessary. It's a little more responsive. But that doesn't justify the expense and cleaning effort. Copper's main advantage is giving the home cook with limited rangetop firepower the same experience as a professional cook using a Vulcan with a 1" gas pipe.

That being said, all our pans are copper. But we bought them at thrift stores and used restaurant equipment stores. We have pieces from just about every manufacturer, including All-Clad. They're still good pans. But they're not anywhere near as good as Falk.


----------



## CarolF (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm lusting after a Thermomix but at $1900 (that's what they are charging us in Australia  ) it will be on my wish list for a long, long time.

http://www.thermomix.com.au/


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 9, 2012)

I am cooking on a Kenmore dual fuel range. DEFINITELY low BTUs for the gas burners. 

I have never heard of Falk pans --- but I am willing to go on a search mission to find used ones at a good price. 

Jim - thanks for the critique of the AllClad pans. My regular pans are Farberware that I have had since 1976. They are still in great shape. The skillets have straight up and down sides instead of a slope --- and that is what I am looking for - almost an omelet pan, but deeper.

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 9, 2012)

OK, you guys are onto me. My pans are just 'cosmetic' copper, like Scoopy said. One All-Clad and the rest are Cuisinart copper coated from Costco (now discontinued as far as I know).  I DO have a Viking with pretty good cooking horsepower, so it doesn't matter a lot. I also have some French enameled cast iron and a soapstone pot that functions as a dynamite slow-cooker for two. 

Jim


----------



## heathpack (Mar 9, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I am cooking on a Kenmore dual fuel range. DEFINITELY low BTUs for the gas burners.
> 
> I have never heard of Falk pans --- but I am willing to go on a search mission to find used ones at a good price.
> 
> ...



What you have with the straight-up sides is currently called a "saute pan."  What you are looking for is a skillet.

We have a Lodge cast iron skillet that we love but we mostly use it for searing and pan frying (and beer-can oven roasted chicken).  Its best property is that it holds heat well so the pan's temperature does not drop when food is placed in it.

For our regular skillets we have Vollrath brand, both Teflon and regular.  These are commercial grade skillets with a very heavy "disc" of stainless-coated aluminum at their base.  The aluminum is very conductive (as is copper), the stainless is just an easy-care finish.  Aluminum or copper are both great for cookware becuase the temperature of the pan changes very quickly when you change the heat under the pan.  This means that the temperature of the pan spends more time at the temperature you are trying for it to be.  The Vollraths are known to be workhorses that can go straight from stovetop to oven at a decent price.

H


----------



## pjrose (Mar 9, 2012)

*pots and pans*

Our best pans are Calphalon hard anodized - without the non-stick coating.  For stir-frying or other use I also use a Domo non-stick sort-of-wok from TJ Max, and for omelets I use a ceramic(?) non-stick TJ Max 8" pan that claims to be "green".  DH's favorite pan is an 11" square Kitchenaid no-longer-non-stick; haven't found a good replacement for it yet.  (WalMart has a similar Paula Dean but it's heavier.)

For pots, we use stainless Revere Ware and Farberware, and for the really big pots a 40 year old Copco enameled cast-iron dutch oven and a big Calphalon hard-anodized.  I have a beautiful set of copper-outside, stainless-inside pots and pans from the 70s.....not sure of the brand but they were darned expensive at the time.  Don't use them much, though, just don't have room for everything.  

I still have some of my father's Guardian Ware.

Hmmm......sounds like it's time for some downsizing to just the half-dozen "go-to" pots and pans


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 9, 2012)

One last thing about pans.

GOOD pans are heavy. Real heavy. The heavier, the better. A good 2.5 mm fry pan will be quite a workout when sautéing. Most people I know simply do not have the arm strength to wield a good pan. Good copper pans are prized because they have the ability to respond to temperature changes quickly, yet HOLD HEAT through sheer mass. I cook all day with heavy pans, and thus I have Popeye arms. 

A $500 set of pans from Bed, Bath and Beyond isn't going to be able to do nearly as much as a good $400 fry pan or sauté. (That's why I buy my pans at used restaurant supply stores and thrift shops -- I'm not about to spend $400 on a pan. But I find them all the time for $5. I've bought almost 20 pans this way.)

Here are some tips:

1) Do the pans have a Celebrity Chef's name on them? Don't buy.

2) Do the pans have a name that ends in "lon?" Don't buy.

3) Are the pans teflon coated? Then only buy if they're cheap. Because teflon pans don't last very long. Why spend $100 on a pan that's only going to last a year, after all? I cook eggs with teflon, and nothing else. I never clean these pans. I wipe them with a rag when I'm done with them and put them away. 

4) Run your fingers over the cooking surface (when they're cool, naturally). Do you feel any kind of texture? Then don't buy.

5) Are the pans lightweight? Is the cooking surface made out of aluminum? Don't buy.

6) Do the pans have plastic or rubber grips? Don't buy. How the hell are you going to put them in the oven if they have plastic or rubber grips?

7) Are there any screws on the pan? Then don't buy. Only buy pans which have handles attached with rivets.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a helpful list, Scoop.  

I'm especially with you on #3, Teflon.  We got an enameled cast iron pan for a wedding present, enameled outside and Teflon inside.  It was one of our favorites, but even with wood and plastic utensils, the little black specks started peeling off into the food.  Bye-Bye probably expensive pan.  Our non-sticks are of the TJ Maxx variety.  

I do a lot of thrift-store shopping; what should I look for to score a really good pan?  How do I tell a Scoop-approved $400 pan?


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 9, 2012)

To my knowledge, we don't have used restaurant supply stores around here, but we certainly have thrift shops.  I check the thrift shops once in awhile but it's mostly junk.  But I'll certainly have to look closely at the cookware from now on, Scoop--just in case a restaurant dumps some old inventory there.

PJ, we also have a Calphalon, 12" skillet, but it's an old Commercial grade non-stick, and it just gets better the older it gets.  It's very heavy, and DH's favorite.  Unfortunately, they haven't sold that line for several years.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 10, 2012)

pjrose said:


> That's a helpful list, Scoop.
> 
> I'm especially with you on #3, Teflon.  We got an enameled cast iron pan for a wedding present, enameled outside and Teflon inside.  It was one of our favorites, but even with wood and plastic utensils, the little black specks started peeling off into the food.  Bye-Bye probably expensive pan.  Our non-sticks are of the TJ Maxx variety.
> 
> I do a lot of thrift-store shopping; what should I look for to score a really good pan?  How do I tell a Scoop-approved $400 pan?



I found an All-Clad 3-4 qt sauce pan at TJ Maxx just before Xmas. Was only $110, many upset fellow shoppers who had never thought to look for kitchen stuff before. Didn't mind spending the money as it was replacing a Revereware pot that belonged to my mom.


----------



## Elan (Mar 10, 2012)

My collection of Lodge cast iron keeps growing.  Latest addition is a 14" cast pizza pan.  I haven't used it for pizza yet, but I've been getting into making my own pies lately, and the stones weren't cutting it.  No ambitions to be Peter Reinhart, but I've cranked out some pretty good crusts.

  Our "other" pans are very heavy (heavier than All-Clad) stainless with copper sandwich bottoms.  Bought at the Bon (now Macy's) 20+ years ago.  They were made in Belgium and more recently in China (imagine).  It's actually really nice cookware, and didn't cost an arm and a leg.  Heats evenly and cleans up respectably well.  Having said that, I really only use the sauce pans much anymore as I tend toward the cast skillets and saute pans.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 10, 2012)

Elan said:


> My collection of Lodge cast iron keeps growing.  . . .



Lodge is great stuff; I don't have any, but my sister loves it.  I have a flat-top stove and am afraid Lodge might scratch it (?). 

(Yes, I know gas is the way to go.....it's not available where we live   and we never got around to putting in an LPG tank.)


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 10, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> I found an All-Clad 3-4 qt sauce pan at TJ Maxx just before Xmas. Was only $110, many upset fellow shoppers who had never thought to look for kitchen stuff before. Didn't mind spending the money as it was replacing a Revereware pot that belonged to my mom.



Same here--I see AllClad quite often in TJ Maxx.  The price is definitely better, but I'm going to start hitting those thrift shops, LOL!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2012)

*in-drawer lights*

I saw these at IKEA the last time there. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50126605/ Got a couple and they are COOL! Open a drawer (or cabinet) and they come on for 15 seconds. I have no idea how long the batteries will last, but since they take 6 AAAs I'll say it will be a long time- like years. So far I've had them for 6 months or so and they have worked flawlessly. Installation is either with 2 small screws or the included foam tape. They are 11 1/2" long and unfortunately not available online- just in IKEA stores.

Jim


----------



## Kal (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmmmm, if the room is so dark that you can't see inside a drawer, the light stays on for 15 seconds so you can find something, say a knife.  Then the light goes out and you have a knife in your hand with no light in the room to see what you're doing with it.  Then maybe turn on the kitchen light so you can see what your doing.

Why not just turn on the kitchen light to start with??


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2012)

Kal said:


> Hmmmm, if the room is so dark that you can't see inside a drawer, the light stays on for 15 seconds so you can find something, say a knife.  Then the light goes out and you have a knife in your hand with no light in the room to see what you're doing with it.  Then maybe turn on the kitchen light so you can see what your doing.
> 
> Why not just turn on the kitchen light to start with??



Y'know, you can see what's in your fridge without a light in there, but it sure is nice to have a light turn on when you open the door. Same deal.

Jim


----------



## Kal (Mar 12, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Y'know, you can see what's in your fridge without a light in there, but it sure is nice to have a light turn on when you open the door. Same deal.
> 
> Jim


 
I never thought of keeping the refrigerator door open to light up the kitchen so I can see what I'm doing.  For the drawer, I could keep opening and shutting it so I can continue to see the counter top.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2012)

Kal said:


> For the drawer, I could keep opening and shutting it so I can continue to see the counter top.



The drawer light doesn't illuminate the counter top no matter how many times you open and close the drawer.


----------



## Kal (Mar 12, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> The drawer light doesn't illuminate the counter top no matter how many times you open and close the drawer.


 
Drat, that won't work.  So maybe just leave the refrigerator door open so as to see the countertop.  If all else fails, may have to turn on the kitchen light.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 12, 2012)

This is too funny!  :hysterical: 

How about a light-up knife, or heck, light up utensils and a light up cutting board?  Then you wouldn't have to open the refrigerator or keep opening and closing the drawer!


----------



## Kal (Mar 12, 2012)

pjrose said:


> This is too funny! :hysterical:
> 
> How about a light-up knife, or heck, light up utensils and a light up cutting board? Then you wouldn't have to open the refrigerator or keep opening and closing the drawer!


 
No, no, no, no!   All you need is a miner's helmet!    That way you can look in drawers, cabinets and peer into the ketchup bottle.  Even use it when the refrigerator light burns out.  I hear you can get a solar powered miner's helmet so there's no need to install those pesky 23 AAA's that always get gooey stuff on the ends when you don't look at them.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have had undercabinet lighting in my last two kitchens, but not this one. I had found some of the Ikea lights that looked ideal for the purpose. Ian disagreed. Instead, he has tried to figure out how to install my ott lite or my Dazor lamp so that I can use them in the kitchen. In the mean time, it is still dark in there and I have to go to the living room to read recipes, ingredients, and instructions. Not fun.

I would love those drawer lights for my spice drawers in particular. I keep my spices in drawers so that they are not subject to light. 

elaine


----------



## pjrose (Mar 12, 2012)

Kal said:


> No, no, no, no!   All you need is a miner's helmet!    That way you can look in drawers, cabinets and peer into the ketchup bottle.  Even use it when the refrigerator light burns out.  I hear you can get a solar powered miner's helmet so there's no need to install those pesky 23 AAA's that always get gooey stuff on the ends when you don't look at them.



Yes, yes, yes!  Great idea - who would'a thunk that a miner's helmet would be a favorite, no, an essential, kitchen product!


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have had undercabinet lighting in my last two kitchens, but not this one...


 
My undercabinet Xenon lights are ultra-thin (<1" thick).  Is that something that you could install?  They're not visible, but would still be attractive if the edge were showing.  Each has a soft warm dim and a bright white which provides options to meet the mood.


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2012)

Back to favorite products...mine is the gas cooktop _(DCS by Fisher&Paykel_). Every gas cooktop can get a gazillion BTUs in heat capacity, but the real challenge is to turn the burners down low. DCS has a unique patent where there is a "simmer" on each dial. With this setting I can melt chocolate on a paper plate without burning the paper plate. It's amazing how often I use this setting and NEVER turn a burner higher than Medium. It makes cooking a real joy.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 13, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I saw these at IKEA the last time there. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50126605/ Got a couple and they are COOL! Open a drawer (or cabinet) and they come on for 15 seconds. I have no idea how long the batteries will last, but since they take 6 AAAs I'll say it will be a long time- like years. So far I've had them for 6 months or so and they have worked flawlessly. Installation is either with 2 small screws or the included foam tape. They are 11 1/2" long and unfortunately not available online- just in IKEA stores.
> 
> Jim



I think these would be great for some of our low cabinets which don't have the pull-out drawers.  (We were over budget when building our house so had to cut corners on some of the lower cabinet investments.)  Doesn't matter how much kitchen lighting we have, it's still hard to see into some of those lower cabinets which don't have the nifty pull-out drawers.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2012)

muranojo said:


> I think these would be great for some of our low cabinets which don't have the pull-out drawers.  (We were over budget when building our house so had to cut corners on some of the lower cabinet investments.)  Doesn't matter how much kitchen lighting we have, it's still hard to see into some of those lower cabinets which don't have the nifty pull-out drawers.



For $15 a pop and no electrician necessary they are worth a try. I just wish you could get them online. It's a fur piece to IKEA from here. I have a spare, but just one. Maybe a friendly and well located TUGger.......?????? 

Jim


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 13, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have had undercabinet lighting in my last two kitchens, but not this one. I had found some of the Ikea lights that looked ideal for the purpose. Ian disagreed. Instead, he has tried to figure out how to install my ott lite or my Dazor lamp so that I can use them in the kitchen. In the mean time, it is still dark in there and I have to go to the living room to read recipes, ingredients, and instructions. Not fun.
> 
> I would love those drawer lights for my spice drawers in particular. I keep my spices in drawers so that they are not subject to light.
> 
> elaine



I have undercounter lights. I think I bought them at Home Depot or Lowes. DH installed them with a drill to pre-drill the holes and a screwdriver. We then used a couple of small cup hooks screwed into the bottom of the overhead cabinets to 'string' the power cord to the outlet to keep it out of the way. I LOVE these lights.


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm going to extol the virtues of the webstaurantstore (http://www.webstaurantstore.com) since it was only mentioned here once briefly ...

These are my favorite tongs.  At $1.99 they're a steal.  For the 16" version you'll have to fork out $2.89!

Steak weights are a handy little item as they ensure your steaks are cooking evenly.  Make sure it'll fit in your pan, or use a griddle when cooking the steak.

High temperature spatulas don't melt until they hit about 500 degrees (watch out, the handles *do* melt)!  $2.69 each.

Squeeze Handle 'dishers' ... Ok, these are a little pricey at almost $7/each, but oh so handy!

These are my favorite pans.  Heavy and sturdy and $7.03!  They clean up very nicely with an sos pad.  You'll need one of these handles, which they claim are heat resistant up to 600 degrees (I pull mine off before the pan goes in the oven - next time I'll have to verify).

These sheet pans are my favorite item.  You'll want to add the footed grate (currently out of stock).  The combo should set you back $9 or $10.  This is the perfect combination for roasting, to use as a breading station, etc.

Ok.  Now the webstaurantstore caveat.  Their shipping isn't cheap, especially when you order several of the fry pans.  I usually wait until I have enough items to reach over $100 (surprisingly easy to do, especially if you buy holiday/birthday gifts).  Remember that their items are built to last in a restaurant environment - they're not the flimsy oxxo stuff that costs three times as much.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 13, 2012)

My Favorite Kitchen Product:


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 13, 2012)

bjones9942 said:


> I'm going to extol the virtues of the webstaurantstore (http://www.webstaurantstore.com) since it was only mentioned here once briefly ...
> 
> These are my favorite tongs.  At $1.99 they're a steal.  For the 16" version you'll have to fork out $2.89!
> 
> ...




1) Spend a little more and get Vollrath tongs. They're better -- at least for those of us who use them all day long.

2) A pan will do the exact same thing as a "steak weight" without having to find a home for it. Just place the pan on top of the meat. A foil-wrapped brick also works just fine. 

3) Squeeze handled dishers are a MUST for lefty cooks. Regular dishers are near impossible to use left-handed.

4) Aluminum pots and pans are abomination. They react with acids -- tomato, lemon, wine, vinegar, etc. Why not spend $15 more and get a stainless pan with an aluminum bottom?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> My Favorite Kitchen Product:



What is it?

I have been watching this thread with much interest and it has gotten me interested in possibly cooking again, maybe........

It seems like there are enough experts that we can have a weekly cooking glass for all of us non cooks.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> What is it?



This might explain it:

Husband walks in: "Hi Honey, what are you making for dinner?"

Wife: "Reservations."

Jim


----------



## geekette (Mar 13, 2012)

it's a phone??  the cord confused me.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 13, 2012)

:rofl:  I thought it was some kind of special meat thermometer.........maybe I just better stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 13, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> :rofl:  I thought it was some kind of special meat thermometer.........maybe I just better stay out of the kitchen.



Me too :hysterical: . It's been too many years since I've seen a phone with a cord and didn't recognize it :hysterical: .

Ingrid


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 13, 2012)

IngridN said:


> Me too :hysterical: . It's been too many years since I've seen a phone with a cord and didn't recognize it :hysterical: .
> 
> Ingrid



Grandma taught me you should always have ONE corded phone in the house, in case you lose power..so you can order Chinese when the stove doesn't work


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, is this what you mean


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 13, 2012)

*Webstaurant*



bjones9942 said:


> I'm going to extol the virtues of the webstaurantstore (http://www.webstaurantstore.com) since it was only mentioned here once briefly ...
> 
> These are my favorite tongs.  At $1.99 they're a steal.  For the 16" version you'll have to fork out $2.89!
> 
> ...



WOW - I didn't know that some of these products existed! I had never heard of a steak weight --- but what a great idea. I like Scoop's idea of using a pan, too. This is one of those things that has been subliminally bugging me for some time. I have been cutting slits at the fat edge of T-bones and pork chops to cut down "some" on the curling --- but that is not aestetically pleasing nor are the light and brown spots. 

I didn't know about footed grates --- and what a great idea for using them for a breading station or roasting. I recently was listening to a cooking show and the chef (I think it was Alton Brown) said that he preferred flat roasting stands to the V-shaped ones --- now I know what he meant.

I had been looking for what turns out to be the "squeeze handled dishers" but I was searching for scoops (I associate them with ice cream) and I was not finding what I wanted. Now I know.

I bought these glasses from this store (thanks to someone on Tug) and the glasses are fantastic. They hold 20 oz which is the perfect volume for a glass. (Most glasses this size are plastic. I have an aversion to drinking out of plastic). And they fit perfectly in my dishwasher. 

Thanks!
elaine


----------



## IngridN (Mar 13, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Grandma taught me you should always have ONE corded phone in the house, in case you lose power..so you can order Chinese when the stove doesn't work



I have 2, but fortunately, have not had to use them in years and years.

ingrid


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2012)

One difference between DW and me. If she wants something for the kitchen (Though I can't imagine what) she goes somewhere like Tarzhay or Walley-World. I head down to the Bar/Restaurant Supply Store. Nice stainless mixing bowls, pizza pans and peels, dishers in all sizes, timers, thermometers, glassware, knives. Gadgets galore and all better than you can get at Tarzhay at lower cost.

Jim


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 13, 2012)

About corded phones - we had to get my mother an old fashioned phone because she is having a lot of trouble using the more modern types.  Could not remember to turn them off and the battery was always dead.  Much more success now, except we often have to remind her to speak into the mouthpiece of the phone.  She always says the phone is right up against her ear.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 13, 2012)

Kal said:


> Oh, is this what you mean



Nope, that looks like it has push buttons.  This is the real thing - still have one in our garage, and it ALWAYS works, even when we've had lots of trees down on our power lines and no electricity for 3-4 days.

[smaller]


----------



## pjrose (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm looking for some drinking glasses - tumblers perhaps?  (What's the difference between a tumbler and a highball glass?)

Anyway, they're size you'd pour a big glass of milk or maybe lemonade or soda, they are fairly thick, not completely round - maybe round at the bottom but more squarish at the top? 

The characteristic I'm looking for is some thumb/fingerprint indentations around the bottom third, so when you hold the glass you get a nice grip.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 13, 2012)

Went to the thrift stores today, and scored a Calphalon Hard Anodized Pro saucepan with lid - nice wide shape, I think around 5 qts.   $4.00 after the 1/2 price senior discount  

Looks like it'll be a handy size - not small, not huge.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 13, 2012)

PJ - I found these --- but they aren't glass. Do you want glass?


----------



## pjrose (Mar 13, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> PJ - I found these --- but they aren't glass. Do you want glass?



Thanks.  Those are cute, but I'm looking for glass.  I think these beasties were pretty common a few decades ago.....maybe a basic Libby or Anchor Hocking style.....but of course now that I'm ready to transition from Welch's Jelly Glasses and misc. BK and McD's glasses, I can't find them!

Hmmm.... more like these:

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_02465316000P?mv=rr


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 14, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> 1) Spend a little more and get Vollrath tongs. They're better -- at least for those of us who use them all day long.
> 
> 2) A pan will do the exact same thing as a "steak weight" without having to find a home for it. Just place the pan on top of the meat. A foil-wrapped brick also works just fine.
> 
> ...



(1) I don't use them all day (thankfully! - I'm a front-of-the-house guy), and the ones I listed have now lasted me 3 years without any apparent ill-effects.  I can't say that for any Oxxo product I've purchased.

(2) I *do* clean the bottom of my pans, but I still don't want them sitting on my food   I know the brick trick, but that involves wasting a lot of foil, which I'm adverse to.  And with my luck, my brick would have been made with dung - not my idea of fun with food!  I also have a bacon weight, for which a brick would be a poor substitute!

(3) Agreed.  And for righties as well.  The dishers with the tab operator aren't easy for anyone to use and I've had the plastic handles (which are nicely color coded by size) snap right off.

(4) Because I don't have to?  Yes, my daily use aluminum pan is slightly pitted, but I can still slide eggs around in it with just a hint of oil.  And the extra '$15' paid for two more pans   Actually, I have a cast iron skillet that I normally use for acidic foods, but I inherited that and you can't buy 75+ year old seasoned cast iron skillets at the Webstaurantstore.com


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 14, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> WOW - I didn't know that some of these products existed! I had never heard of a steak weight --- but what a great idea. I like Scoop's idea of using a pan, too. This is one of those things that has been subliminally bugging me for some time. I have been cutting slits at the fat edge of T-bones and pork chops to cut down "some" on the curling --- but that is not aestetically pleasing nor are the light and brown spots.
> 
> I didn't know about footed grates --- and what a great idea for using them for a breading station or roasting. I recently was listening to a cooking show and the chef (I think it was Alton Brown) said that he preferred flat roasting stands to the V-shaped ones --- now I know what he meant.
> 
> ...



No problem!  The webstaurantstore.com has a LOT of items, you just have to search for them   Next time you have a couple of hours free just wander around the site.  Stick thermometers are really inexpensive, and they have nice aprons too.  And they do have cutting gloves (in reference to the mandolin posts).  They're not particularly cheap, but will last quite a while.  You only need to get one (the other hand will be holding the knife/mandolin).  A friend recently sliced her finger quite badly on a mandolin, so I bought her a glove and made her promise she'd use it!

Congrats on the glasses find!  I still have most of an old set of Anchor Hocking glasses that I bought in the 1970's


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 14, 2012)

*what to buy next?*

I have the following items on my "what to buy next" list:

A garlic mincer 

And because the garlic needs to be peeled before using the mincer, 
a garlic peeler.

Has anyone tried either of these? I have a garlic press and I do not like it. I can never get even half as much garlic out of the press as I can by hand peeling and mincing. They really feel more like a garlic juicer than a press. 

I saw these bins for organizing my refrigerator. I decided that they are too expensive. Instead, I am using some plastic shoeboxes that I had left over from organizing my scuba gear. They are working well (except that they are not designed for the fridge so the sizes aren't just right) so far. One of my reluctances in buying the fridge binz was my concern that we wouldn't actually continue to use them. So it made sense to me to try the less expensive alternative first.


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 14, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have the following items on my "what to buy next" list:
> 
> A garlic mincer
> 
> ...



I use a Zyliss garlic press (it appears they're available from Target as well).  You don't have to remove the paper from the clove, and there's very little garlic left in the press when done.  I have their original model, which may be slightly different.  It was recommended on America's Test Kitchen.  I have one of the peelers, but found that it took more time than it was worth.  If you're going to mince, dice, pulverize, ... then a quick smash with the flat of your knife will allow you to remove the paper from the clove much more easily.

Interesting alternative for the fridge bins!  My only issue would be that they open from the top and not the front.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 14, 2012)

*Garlic and boxes*



glypnirsgirl said:


> I have the following items on my "what to buy next" list:
> 
> A garlic mincer
> 
> ...



I read somewhere that the garlic mincer didn't work as well as described - maybe it was that it was hard to get all the little pieces out, or hard to clean?  Can't remember.  
This is my favorite garlic tool - it makes very very thin slices, that you can leave as is or easily zip a knife over to mince.  
http://www.amazon.com/MIU-France-Stainless-Garlic-Truffle/dp/B000UY2FK4

Regarding the peeler, if you want that kind of thing just use one of those usually-free rubbery jar-openers that are often handed out with advertising on them.  I have at least a half dozen advertising various banks etc.  If you want to buy one, go to the dollar store.  However, I've never had an issue with peeling garlic - just slice off the root end, make one vertical slice through the skin, or cut the whole clove in half lengthwise, and the peel will slip off.  Or, if you're going to be cutting the clove up anyway, lay the unpeeled clove on the cutting board, place the flat side of a heavy knife on top of it, and give the knife a good whack with your fist.  You can pick the peel right off of the smashed garlic, and if you then want to mince it, it only takes a few passes of the knife.  (Yeah, this all sounds like more trouble than the mincer you linked, but consider whether the mincer seems like a nuisance to clean and to get out all the little garlic pieces.)

I like my OXO GoodGrips garlic press 
http://www.oxo.com/p-472-garlic-press.aspx
Mine is the older version with softer "flaps" or "baffles" where the thumb goes.....but it broke after 30 years.  The little red plastic part flips around to push any remaining garlic backwards through the holes, for re-pressing or cleaning.  But honestly, even before mine broke I usually used the slicer.

I use the plastic organizer boxes in my refrigerator too - shoe size and the one that's almost double a shoe box.  For the freezer I use similar inexpensive organizers, but plastic baskets (with holes); I suspect that's better for air circulation.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 14, 2012)

I've also tried the garlic peeler and ended up tossing it. It wasn't worth the hassles. 

Ingrid


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 14, 2012)

pjrose said:


> I read somewhere that the garlic mincer didn't work as well as described - maybe it was that it was hard to get all the little pieces out, or hard to clean?  Can't remember.
> This is my favorite garlic tool - it makes very very thin slices, that you can leave as is or easily zip a knife over to mince.
> http://www.amazon.com/MIU-France-Stainless-Garlic-Truffle/dp/B000UY2FK4
> 
> ...



Love the MIU garlic slicer, It is like a mini-mandolin for garlic. Right now, I am peeling my garlic by hand using the smash method and then I hand mince. OR one of my new discoveries suggested by one of the recipes that I recently tried is using my microplane grater --- it is much faster than mincing and it results in really fine and uniform garlic. When I do that, I have to add the garlic later than I normally do so that it won't burn. 

I have the Zyliss garlic press. And it doesn't seem to leave much in the press other than the skin, but not much comes out, either.

And, if I didn't mention it earlier, my microplane grater is FANTASTIC. I use it for cheese, garlic, zesting, and I have gotten to like grating apples, carrots and other vegetables to just get them into other dishes without being noticeable.

elaine


----------



## Elan (Mar 14, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have the following items on my "what to buy next" list:
> 
> A garlic mincer
> 
> ...



  I have a Pampered Chef garlic press similar to the Zyliss shown.  Never really had any issues with it's performance.  I use my large chef's knife to smash the garlic and peel by hand.  I've never considered this a hassle either.

  Also agree with the microplane.  There's really no other good way that I'm aware of to zest a lemon or orange, especially for delicate desserts where you don't want any noticable material, just flavor.  I don't use mine a lot, but it sure comes in handy.  

  One silly kitchen item I use frequently is a hamburger press.  I have an el cheapo, but it works great.  Not really a neccessity, but it's definitely a time saver, especially when pre-forming patties to vacuum seal and freeze (for when my spoiled kids don't want to eat what I've fixed for dinner).


----------



## pjrose (Mar 14, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> . . .
> 
> I have the Zyliss garlic press. And it doesn't seem to leave much in the press other than the skin, but not much comes out, either.
> 
> . . .



Don't you peel the garlic first?  I'd think the skin would hold back the garlic from coming out of the holes.....


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 14, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Don't you peel the garlic first?  I'd think the skin would hold back the garlic from coming out of the holes.....



No, I don't peel. I put it in whole. Maybe this is the problem!  

I had read in some cooking magazine that you didn't need to peel first because the press will hold the peel. And it certainly does that!

I will have to try peeling then pressing. I may get better results.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 14, 2012)

I was beginning to question my sanity. I decided to google "how to use a garlic press" and came up with this video. 

So, I watched the video and the presenter says that there is no need to peel the garlic ... and she gets about the same amount of garlic from her press that I get from mine. 

She should peel her garlic, too!

elaine


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 14, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I was beginning to question my sanity. I decided to google "how to use a garlic press" and came up with this video.
> 
> So, I watched the video and the presenter says that there is no need to peel the garlic ... and she gets about the same amount of garlic from her press that I get from mine.
> 
> ...



Lol!  I get a sufficient amount of garlic when I use my press (and I don't usually peel first)   Maybe it's the extrusion process extracting the liquid from the garlic as it forces it through the holes, and you're not counting that in with the bits of cellulose?

I too enjoy my microplane, but I frequently zest my knuckles.  I guess the cutting glove doesn't work too well if you don't wear it!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I'm just soooo last century. I peel the cloves then smash 'em a little more with the side of the chef knife then mince the heck out of 'em. I never cared for trying to get the bits of smoosched garlic parts out of the little holes in any squeezer I've tried. 

I'm the same way, though, about cleaning up the food processor that DW gets out for slicing anything. Give me a good chef's knife every time unless I have a whole lot of slicing to do. 

Could be I have pretty good knife skills, razor sharp knives and like to show both of them off.

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Mar 14, 2012)

*To Peel or Not To Peel?*

Hmmm....maybe this calls for some experimentation of randomly assigning garlic cloves to be or not to be peeled, pressing and measuring.

But since my favorite garlic press broke after several decades of heavy use, and I don't miss it enough to get another, I guess I won't do it.

Anyway, my method was:

cut end off garlic clove, if necessary make a slit in the peel, and remove the peel with fingers

put clove - whole or if it's huge in a few big chunks - in press

Press the press

Scrape the pressed garlic from the outside of the press, open the press, and put the pressed garlic back in the press.  This is because the press usually has a wad of unpressed garlic in it, and I figure if I put something on top of that and re-press, it'll all go through.

Press again

Repeat steps 4 and 5

And this, my friends, is why I now use the mini-mandolin instead, and if I want to, 1-2 seconds with a sharp knife to mince the thin slices.  

Maybe I'll buy one of those gizmos Elaine posted above! 

Or buy jarred minced garlic 

Actually, in a soup or stew or pot roast, I put in whole peeled cloves.  Lots of them, easily a dozen or more good-sized ones.  With hours of cooking they get very soft, practically dissolving into the sauce.  The few that are still left are yummy, and those who are afraid of them can easily pick them out and pass them over to me


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 14, 2012)

How to peel garlic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d3oc24fD-c


----------



## pjrose (Mar 15, 2012)

Pretty cool, Scoop.  Have you tried this?

I'm afraid if I did it I'd break my hand or wrist on the first step, and have garlic flying all over the kitchen on the second step  

But I'm tempted.....maybe next time I need a whole bunch of garlic I'll give it a try


----------



## Kal (Mar 15, 2012)

OMG, I can't believe all those techniques miss a very key step...REMOVAL OF THE GERM! 

The very center of each clove is the "germ" which over time will send out a green stem. Not only is it bitter but the mere fact that it exists means that your garlic will be less potent.

So if you are one who is a bit pedantic and may have a narrow, often ostentatious concern for details and minutiae here is what we do.

Remove the outside wrapper, then slice the clove in half lengthwise. Look at the inner part of each half and gently remove the germ (it will be obvious because of its different texture). Then proceed to squish, smash, grate, slice, press or dice the remaining virgin garlic as you like.

And just when you thought it was safe to whack that garlic clove!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure, but I think Scoop's video was just for fun, no?
If not (really?), I may try it, but we rarely use that much garlic at once, maybe 4-5 cloves.

I gave up on the presses--got tired of digging out the remnants.  Now I just smash with the side of a chef's knife and then mince or do whatever with the knife.


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 15, 2012)

muranojo said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but I think Scoop's video was just for fun, no?
> If not (really?), I may try it, but we rarely use that much garlic at once, maybe 4-5 cloves.
> 
> I gave up on the presses--got tired of digging out the remnants.  Now I just smash with the side of a chef's knife and then mince or do whatever with the knife.



Ok, sorry to be rude. BUT WHY DO YOU THINK I LINKED THAT VIDEO?????? This is how I peel garlic. This is how I peel garlic EVERY DAMNED DAY. Except I use two hotel pans and knock out 20-30 whole bulbs of garlic at a time.

Let me be VERY frank -- there is a whole industry devoted to separating wannabee cooks from their money. They'll offer every manner of useless and counterproductive crap, promising that real chefs use this in restaurants. (And everybody wants to be a real chef, right???)

Truth of the matter is, the people who actually do this for a living have the mechanics of cooking down to a science. And we don't have the $800 to spend on the latest egg cracker or turnip twaddler. We use pans, knives, and a VERY small assortment of gadgets. I use a stick blender every day. I use a whisk every day. I use a Robot-Coupe every day (a food processor on steroids). Sometimes I use a mandoline. And sometimes I use a microplane grater. That is IT.

http://ruhlman.com/2012/02/stupid-kitchen-tools/

EDIT -- Tongs, spatulas, and spoons are assumed.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 15, 2012)

Somebody needs a {{HUG}} except I'm afraid if I were close enough to try he'd bite.  

I didn't think it was a joke, Scoop, I thought it was for real and fascinating - I'm just kind of scared to try it 'cause I'd have garlic flying all over the kitchen!  

Love the video, Scoop.  I have lots of rounded wooden spoons; the only two wooden tools I use are a large wood spatula referred to above, and a very old (40 years?) formerly-rounded wooden spoon that has developed an angled edge over decades of soups, stews, chilis, and the like.  

And Kal, are you serious about the germ? the little green thing?  When I see cloves with that I want to plant them in the back yard to have garlic chives (that's what I'd get, isn't it?)


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 15, 2012)

pjrose said:


> And Kal, are you serious about the germ? the little green thing?  When I see cloves with that I want to plant them in the back yard to have garlic chives (that's what I'd get, isn't it?)



No, you'd get garlic. That's what the bulb is -- a garlic bulb. Just like a tulip bulb produces tulips, a garlic bulb produces garlic. The part we eat is fuel for the germ in the middle.

I grow garlic and shallots every year. I could buy them cheap, sure. But the homegrown is SO much better than what I can get locally. So I use that for _very_ special meals.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 15, 2012)

pjrose said:


> . . .
> And Kal, are you serious about the germ? the little green thing?  When I see cloves with that I want to plant them in the back yard to have garlic chives (that's what I'd get, isn't it?)





ScoopLV said:


> No, you'd get garlic. That's what the bulb is -- a garlic bulb. Just like a tulip bulb produces tulips, a garlic bulb produces garlic. The part we eat is fuel for the germ in the middle.
> 
> I grow garlic and shallots every year. I could buy them cheap, sure. But the homegrown is SO much better than what I can get locally. So I use that for _very_ special meals.



I know I'd get garlic.  I meant the green stalks; I thought those were called 'garlic chives' but I looked it up and it's actually a different plant.

Nonetheless, couldn't the garlic stalks be used too, minced or snipped like green onions or scallions or chives?


----------



## Kal (Mar 15, 2012)

pjrose said:


> ...Nonetheless, couldn't the garlic stalks be used too, minced or snipped like green onions or scallions or chives?


 
Taste one and see if you think they're bitter.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 15, 2012)

pjrose said:


> I know I'd get garlic.  I meant the green stalks; I thought those were called 'garlic chives' but I looked it up and it's actually a different plant.
> 
> Nonetheless, couldn't the garlic stalks be used too, minced or snipped like green onions or scallions or chives?





Kal said:


> Taste one and see if you think they're bitter.



First I'd have to grow one.....
I wonder if I planted a bunch of garlic cloves around/among the plants that the deer like, if the deer would stay away?


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 16, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> Ok, sorry to be rude. BUT WHY DO YOU THINK I LINKED THAT VIDEO?????? This is how I peel garlic. This is how I peel garlic EVERY DAMNED DAY. Except I use two hotel pans and knock out 20-30 whole bulbs of garlic at a time.
> 
> http://ruhlman.com/2012/02/stupid-kitchen-tools/



Er, hmmm, I guess I need to take your posts more seriously.  I didn't think I was that off-base to ask the question, as people post joke links quite frequently here.

Really, how many wannabe chefs on TUG "knock out 20-30 whole garlic bulbs at a time?"   And who wants to mess up more pans for just a couple of cloves?  Me, I just smash them with a chef's knife and go from there.


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 16, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Er, hmmm, I guess I need to take your posts more seriously.  I didn't think I was that off-base to ask the question, as people post joke links quite frequently here.
> 
> Really, how many wannabe chefs on TUG "knock out 20-30 whole garlic bulbs at a time?"   And who wants to mess up more pans for just a couple of cloves?  Me, I just smash them with a chef's knife and go from there.



Even when I'm not cooking for hundreds of people at a clip, I still use two metal bowls and shake the peel off the garlic. Smashing with a knife still means time spent removing the paper. 

Doing it the easy way means I can pick out the peeled cloves, then dump the paper in the compost bowl and move on to the next task. The metal bowls don't even need to be washed. Just rinse and wipe and they're good to go for the next task -- which is usually holding my mise.

I don't bother with garlic presses because they aren't fast enough. If I only have a few cloves to do, I reach for a knife. If I have a lot to do, I reach for a Robot-Coupe. The time spent pressing and then cleaning the press is greater than the time spent mincing with a sharp knife. At home, I don't have kitchen stewards cleaning up my mess for me.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 16, 2012)

And BTW, I grow my own shallots because they're too expensive in the stores. Also, my favorite kitchen utensil for many years has been a flat-bottomed wooden spoon.  So there.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 16, 2012)

This has been such an interesting thread!  I can't even count how many different topics have been covered.  I hope it continues because I am gleaning nuggets of info.  Sorry I can't add to it, but I am definately not a cook.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 16, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> How to peel garlic:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d3oc24fD-c



Thank you for that video Scoop! I have a couple of recipes that take a a lot of garlic(more than 4-5 cloves) and this will be a huge time saver.


----------



## Elan (Mar 16, 2012)

My garlic press came with a "cleaner" that has nubs that fit into the holes.  Cleans in seconds.  

  I don't have that many kitchen gadgets.  I tend to buy things that either make the job significantly easier, and/or make the results better.  For instance, I have a french fry cutter.  Why?  Because slicing a half dozen potatoes into 1/4" x 1/4" sticks is time consuming.  But more importantly, the french fry cutter insures uniformly sized fries, which in turn insures uniform cooking.  If one likes home made fries it's a very worthwhile tool.


----------



## Kal (Mar 16, 2012)

pjrose said:


> First I'd have to grow one.....
> I wonder if I planted a bunch of garlic cloves around/among the plants that the deer like, if the deer would stay away?


 
If you were a deer, would you like to have garlic breath??


----------



## klpca (Mar 16, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> How to peel garlic:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d3oc24fD-c



Heheh...dumb question, Scoop. Do the bowls have to be metal? My same size bowls are all ceramic. I'll try this next time I'm cooking. Thanks for the video. The things you learn on TUG!


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 16, 2012)

klpca said:


> Heheh...dumb question, Scoop. Do the bowls have to be metal? My same size bowls are all ceramic. I'll try this next time I'm cooking. Thanks for the video. The things you learn on TUG!



I don't know. All of my bowls are stainless. Can't hurt to try and see.  They should be paper-free in 10-15 seconds of very vigorous shaking. There always seems to be one or two errant cloves that refuse to completely yield. But those are loosened to the point where the paper comes off easily on it's own.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 16, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> I don't know. *All of my bowls are stainless.* Can't hurt to try and see.  They should be paper-free in 10-15 seconds of very vigorous shaking. There always seems to be one or two errant cloves that refuse to completely yield. But those are loosened to the point where the paper comes off easily on it's own.



Do you use a copper bowl when you are whipping egg whites?  Or a mixer? Or is the copper thing a myth?


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 16, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Do you use a copper bowl when you are whipping egg whites?  Or a mixer? Or is the copper thing a myth?



Actually, I do have one copper bowl for whisking egg whites. But that's all it ever gets used for. I don't use anything other than a whisk. A mixer is too rough on the bowl. I don't want little bits of copper in my meringue.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 16, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> Actually, I do have one copper bowl for whisking egg whites. But that's all it ever gets used for. I don't use anything other than a whisk. A mixer is too rough on the bowl. I don't want little bits of copper in my meringue.



Yikes, I'd never ever use a mixer with a copper bowl  
Either a mixer with its stainless bowl (or milk glass, if I'm using my old Hamilton Beach Model G) or a big copper bowl with a whisk!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 16, 2012)

Just used Scoop's technique to peel garlic. It works great, only had 3 cloves to peel so I used a couple of cereal size bowls.

Thanks again Scoop!


----------



## klpca (Mar 16, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Just used Scoop's technique to peel garlic. It works great, only had 3 cloves to peel so I used a couple of cereal size bowls.
> 
> Thanks again Scoop!



Yay! This is one of the best tips from TUG since buying resale.


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 16, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Just used Scoop's technique to peel garlic. It works great, only had 3 cloves to peel so I used a couple of cereal size bowls.
> 
> Thanks again Scoop!



You're welcome. Minor point -- it's not my technique. I learned it from another cook.

There are similar fast ways to peel mangoes, shuck oysters, crack open coconuts, peel pineapple, and all the rest of those tedious kitchen tasks.

Next time you're faced with something you don't like to do, why not hop on Google and search, "Easy Way to Peel a Pineapple" or "How to use a Japanese Water Stone" or "How to bone a chicken." Actually, even if it's something you like, Google it anyway. There are often better ways of doing things. Like adding spaghetti to a pot of boiling water. There's a right way and a wrong way, and almost NOBODY knows the right way. (Hold the pasta with two hands, both at the middle of the stack. Then gently twist the wrists in opposite directions and drop into the water. The pasta will fan out like pick-up sticks and will NEVER clump together.)

There's also a right way and a wrong way to tie one's shoes. And almost nobody knows the right way. Google it. You'll see.

It is my experience that most people don't know how to cook. Furthermore, they _*don't know*_ that they don't know how to cook. They THINK they know how to cook. And that's why they never improve. The worst are the wannabees who think that because their great-great grandparents came from a country with a proud food tradition, it is somehow "in their blood."


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 16, 2012)

My favorite kitchen 'trick' has always been how to core a head of lettuce (lettuce - NOT cabbage!).  Hold it root end down and slam it into your countertop.  The core will now come right out.

Speaking of lettuce ... one of the chain restaurants I worked for 'spins' their salads in a small round cambro (>webstaurant store link< [and get a lid too]) instead of tossing.  Place the chopped lettuce, dressing and any other ingredient (croutons, veggies) into the cambro, put the lid on tightly, turn sideways and spin in a clockwise motion going down then away from you, continuing up and towards you [perhaps someone can find a video - I couldn't!).  Once you get it down, it's a very quick and easy way to evenly toss a salad.  Usually you can get up to two servings of salad tossed each time.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been looking in thrift stores high and low for copper pans. Today I found one that looks good. It is marked "Havard Made in France" --- is this a good pan?

elaine


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 22, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have been looking in thrift stores high and low for copper pans. Today I found one that looks good. It is marked "Havard Made in France" --- is this a good pan?
> 
> elaine



Elaine,

Looks like a good pan.

See this link Suggestions for French Copper Cookware from Chowhound - some of the posters love a Havard Copper pan.


Richard


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 22, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have been looking in thrift stores high and low for copper pans. Today I found one that looks good. It is marked "Havard Made in France" --- is this a good pan?
> 
> elaine



The 2.0 mm pans are better than the 1.6 mm pans. But either is probably a step up from what you're using now.

Copper pans should be HEAVY. In fact, almost all good cookware is heavy. There's a reason cooks have Popeye arms. It's strenuous exercise shaking food around in those pans all night long.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 22, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> The 2.0 mm pans are better than the 1.6 mm pans. But either is probably a step up from what you're using now.
> 
> Copper pans should be HEAVY. In fact, almost all good cookware is heavy. There's a reason cooks have Popeye arms. It's strenuous exercise shaking food around in those pans all night long.



The pan is a 91/2 inch fry pan - no lid --- it weighs alot --- about 2 to 3 pounds. I am going back to get it here in a few minutes.

elaine


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 22, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> The pan is a 91/2 inch fry pan - no lid --- it weighs alot --- about 2 to 3 pounds. I am going back to get it here in a few minutes.
> 
> elaine



I'd be amazed if it's still there. That's the sort of thing you buy immediately and then go home and see what it's worth.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 22, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> I'd be amazed if it's still there. That's the sort of thing you buy immediately and then go home and see what it's worth.



I will do that next time. As it was, I was afraid that it would disappear so I hid it under some sweatshirts --- it is already quite warm here and I thought that it would be my best shot. 

I spent $80 on it --- and although a lot more than any other pan that I have ever purchased, it still seems to be a bargain compared to the new Falk pans that I priced.

elaine


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I will do that next time. As it was, I was afraid that it would disappear so I hid it under some sweatshirts --- it is already quite warm here and I thought that it would be my best shot.
> 
> I spent $80 on it --- and although a lot more than any other pan that I have ever purchased, it still seems to be a bargain compared to the new Falk pans that I priced.
> 
> elaine



$80 at a thrift shop?????  The pan might well be worth it....but what on earth kind of thrift shop is this?  Surely the typical Salvation Army or Goodwill or Community Aid wouldn't (or wouldn't know to) price something that high.

No wonder you hid it (naughty, naughty) and then asked  I had wondered why not just buy it for $6 or $8 and then go home and figure it out.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 23, 2012)

pjrose said:


> $80 at a thrift shop?????  The pan might well be worth it....but what on earth kind of thrift shop is this?  Surely the typical Salvation Army or Goodwill or Community Aid wouldn't (or wouldn't know to) price something that high.
> 
> No wonder you hid it (naughty, naughty) and then asked  I had wondered why not just buy it for $6 or $8 and then go home and figure it out.



I was prepared to pay $40 without worrying too much. Above that and I want to know what I am getting. I hadn't remembered that name coming up in the thread. 

It was at our local Goodwill. The cashier looked astonished at the price tag, too. 

We have a lot of metal salvagers and I think that is why it was priced so high. The pan weighs 3 pounds and 2 ozs. 

Professional chefs are lifting weight all day long as Scoop said.

elaine


----------



## pjrose (Apr 23, 2012)

Setting it aside and checking was really smart, Elaine!

I was thrilled the other week when I scored a BIG Calphalon pot for $6 (marked $12, half-price seniors day).  It was the older hard-anodized Calphalon,  without the non-stick coating.  I really really like those pots and pans.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 23, 2012)

If the pan is in good shape (the stainless interior isn't scratched to hell), then even at $80, that's a pretty good deal.

But as you keep looking for pans, better deals will come around. I've got enough of them to impress Martha Stewart or Tyler Florence, and I don't think I've spent $500 total. 

Everything came from eBay, thrifts and used restaurant supply stores.

Now you know what a good copper pan feels like. So you should be able to make a snap decision next time.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 28, 2012)

My favorite technique on this thread is heating the pots in the oven while I am prepping vegetables. It is SHOCKING how much faster things go with this headstart. 

Once the vegetables are prepped you take the pot out of the oven, put in your vegetables and you get instant sizzle --- amazing!

The pan is in great shape --- and it seems to get hotter, not just heat up faster, than my other pans. 

This morning I am making a beef paprikash with grass fed beef.

elaine


----------



## Kel (Apr 28, 2012)

*Pressure Cooker*

I use my TeFal pressure cooker a lot.  Although it's not in the kitchen, I wouldn’t want to go without our Weber gas barbecue.  And, I do like using the phone for reservations too.  

Thanks for all the great ideas for kitchen gadgets and tips.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 19, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Just ordered these from a Pampered Chef party:
> 
> Smooth-edge can opener (we'll see how it works, sounds like one a couple of you have).
> 
> So far, the few things I've purchased from Pampered Chef seem to be good quality and I've been happy with them.



Resurrecting an older (but mostly fun) thread.  Wanted to report back that after a getting used to a smooth-edge can opener, this Pampered Chef version is pretty slick.  Glad I got it.


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have the following items on my "what to buy next" list:
> 
> A garlic mincer
> 
> . . . .



Elaine, did you get the garlic mincer yet?  I was considering one at a kitchen store the other day, similar to the one you pictured but had metal blades top and bottom.  (Maybe your linked one does too, not sure from the picture.) I skipped it for now.....

I also want a GOOD egg/mushroom/etc slicer - along these lines:
http://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-KAT135ER-Cooks-Series-Slicer/dp/B000ESN6ZY
I have at least 3-4 of them, most quite old.  The ones with wires instead of blades really don't work worth a darn on mushrooms, as the wires either don't go through or get warped.  I bought a mushroom one with blades - 
http://www.ontelcatalog.com/mushroom-express-kitchen-p-223.htm
DO NOT BUY THIS - by about the third mushroom, the top and bottom parts were just a tad misaligned, so the blades were hitting the plastic instead of going inbetween the plastic parts, and it's junk.  I should have known better than to get "as seen on TV" for half price  

Yeah, I know I can mince and slice by hand, and it's probably more trouble to use one of the little doodads than just grab a good knife.....but some gadgets, if good quality, may get heavily used.

Ahhh....that reminds me of juicing lemons.  I have a small collection of old juicers, such as:
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=anti...dsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:28,i:179&tx=71&ty=86
and
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=anti...4&start=28&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:29,s:28,i:196
and
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=anti...39&start=64&ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:64,i:222

I got one of these but have never used it
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L3G8EE...e=395261&creativeASIN=B004L3G8EE&linkCode=asn

however the chef at a cooking class I went to recently (Tuscan......yummmmmmm), used a good version of that so maybe I will.....

but this is what I use when I really want to get all the juice out and not just squeeze it by hand:
http://www.surlatable.com/product/P...ype=pla&mr:ad=9439506461&mr:keyword={keyword}


----------



## CarolF (May 19, 2012)

A few years back I went to buy a cherry pitter, willing to pay for a good quality steel pitter, only to find the ones like this were too wide for my grip.  I would need to pick it up with both hands.
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/264129220/cherry_pitter.jpg

Despite my doubts, the store keeper convinced me to buy a cheap plastic $1.50 pitter.  It is fantastic, light, easy to use and never fails.  Sometimes cheap and nasty works.

http://www.wheelandbarrow.com.au/images/P/65099.jpg


----------



## MuranoJo (May 20, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Ahhh....that reminds me of juicing lemons.  I have a small collection of old juicers, such as:
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=anti...dsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:28,i:179&tx=71&ty=86
> and
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=anti...4&start=28&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:29,s:28,i:196
> ...



PJ, I love your old juicer collection.  I've seen the green ones before, but never the blue over the top of a measuring cup.  We have an old clear glass one that used to belong to DH's grandmother.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 20, 2012)

The Best Way to Prepare Guacamole Without Getting Your Hands Dirty - by Leslie Horn/ Gizmodo


Richard


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 20, 2012)

I just love this thread.  I used to enjoy cooking, but once the children got to that certain age when we would be running all over the place and then I had gastric bypass surgery which totally ruined my apetite and led to health problems, I am lucky if I cook the holiday dinners.  My children prefer the crappy food like hot dogs, pasta with jar sauce (I haven't made home made sauce in years).  It also became difficult to keep my kitchen organized.  No matter how much I would label stuff as to where things would go, my children and husband would put things away in god forsaken places where I would never see them again.  It just got so frustrating.

It is weird though, when on vacation, I will cook home made meals much more.

This thread makes me want to get back into it slowly and I really need to get back to basics.

Thanks everyone for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## pjrose (May 20, 2012)

muranojo said:


> PJ, I love your old juicer collection.  I've seen the green ones before, but never the blue over the top of a measuring cup.  We have an old clear glass one that used to belong to DH's grandmother.



Muranjo, those aren't exactly like mine, just similar ones that were online.  I have quite a few of the one-piece glass reamers in various colors, two or three of the separate reamer/strainer on top of a measuring cup, and a few of the bird or other shape metal squeezers.  Now if I had a glass-fronted cabinet that wasn't already in use to put them in, they'd look a lot better than they do jumbled on my pantry shelves!  

Maybe this summer we'll work on the pantry (a good sized walk-in one with lots of shelves and lots of unused stuff).  So far we've done the tall pantry cabinet in the kitchen, which had mostly food - we pitched probably 1/3 of the stuff that was way outdated, much of which was junk food that DD just had to have and then didn't like any more  .  The winner was a bag of bread machine mix dated 1998!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 21, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Elaine, did you get the garlic mincer yet?  I was considering one at a kitchen store the other day, similar to the one you pictured but had metal blades top and bottom.  (Maybe your linked one does too, not sure from the picture.) I skipped it for now.....



I did. And I use it a fair amount. And I like it. It requires strength in both hands and wrist to use. It makes great minced garlic.

I mainly use it when I am not chopping other things. If I already have out the knife and cutting board, I just go ahead and mince. 

I love  our juicer. Ian had it when we got married and it is fantastic. I make fresh squeezed orange juice for breakfast almost every day.

I bought the whisks that were recommended by you and Jim Ricks. I love both of them. 

I bought a set of prep bowls that I use. I frequently do a _mise en place _ when I am cooking by recipe. 

The best thing that has happened is that I cook a lot by intuition. It is faster and easier for me. I have such bad eyesight that reading a cookbook is a strain for me. (Tonight I wanted to make cornbread from an OLD (1943) Joy of Cooking. Ian took a picture of it, downloaded it, enlarged it and printed it out for me). 

After about 6 months of elaborate meals, I have grown tired of the time and expense. I am cooking much more simply. A salad, pangrilled meat, steamed or sauteed green leafy vegetable. Sometimes a starch, a simple baked potato or sweet potato, a serving of pasta, and I make brown rice in the Zojirushi --- the induction/pressure cooker one which makes GREAT rice and can be programmed in advance. Ian bought that appliance before I started this thread. I am only occasionally making more elaborate meals. 

The most amazing thing is that I am still cooking. I cooked for 10 people last week while I was on vacation. Everyone was happy with the simple things that I made.

elaine


----------



## gnorth16 (May 21, 2012)

CarolF said:


> A few years back I went to buy a cherry pitter, willing to pay for a good quality steel pitter, only to find the ones like this were too wide for my grip.  I would need to pick it up with both hands.
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/264129220/cherry_pitter.jpg
> 
> Despite my doubts, the store keeper convinced me to buy a cheap plastic $1.50 pitter.  It is fantastic, light, easy to use and never fails.  Sometimes cheap and nasty works.
> ...



Lee Valley has a nice one, not too big.  I got  a $100 gift card for Christmas and for the life of me, I couldn't spend it, so I got a leather tool belt and a cherry pitter.  It works great with olives for my greek salad.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/garden/page.aspx?p=64173&cat=2,40733,44734


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2012)

Trap Door Colander Will Revolutionize Your Kitchen - by Andrew Liszewski/ Gizmodo.com







Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Trap Door Colander Will Revolutionize Your Kitchen
> 
> Richard



Revolutionize? Someone can't just turn over the colander and dump it? Sharp knives that someone else sharpens would revolutionize mine.

Jim


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahhh nooooo temptation! 

It has been at least 2 months since I bought the copper pans. For a while, I was getting two or three boxes per week from Amazon. (And I love the stupid comments about the difficulty is getting the pasta back into the tpan --- like the trapdoor has to be used to serve, only).

elaine


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL, Richard.  And thanks for bringing this thread back.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 19, 2013)

*we are empty nesters*

Two weeks ago, my bonus son got a job that required him to move to Ohio. He is a regional sales representative for toy companies --- it is a dream job for him.

Unfortunately for me, it has meant the loss of my best kitchen appliance - my grocery shopper. If I would cook it, John was always happy to shop for it. 

As a result, I am cooking very little. And what I do make is repetitive because Ian shops at Costco. So we end up with huge amounts of whatever. This week it has been grapefruit, apples and cheese. Typical dinner is a grapefruit, 2 apples, and a chunk of extra sharp cheddar. 

Three weeks ago, I was on vacation with my siblings. My brother's partner, Barry, is a former merchandiser. He went shopping with me. While walking through the store and visiting with him, I realized that one of the reasons that I dislike shopping is because I cannot find things. 

As a teenager, I worked in a Minyard's grocery store --- a relatively small, local chain (that is now out of business). Every store was arranged the same way. And everything made sense. 

In modern stores, so many things are cross merchandised and there are so many brands, I get overwhelmed. And shopping is a chore because I spend so much time looking for what I want. Barry suggested that I choose one store and stick with it so that I can learn that particular store. And just stop trying to find the perfect store. I am going to try that.

There is a Kroger that is less than a mile from our house. It does not carry a lot of the things that I like but that I do not use very often (Allegro steak marinade immediately comes to mind). Because of that, I have never shopped there very often. I think with Barry's suggestion, I may be able to overcome my shopping aversion.

Bon Appetit!
elaine


----------



## silverfox82 (May 19, 2013)

I am a nut about my knives, I bought quality years ago and treat them well, my wife not so much. She did buy me a chefs choice sharpener for Christmas this year to compensate and it works great. We own 2 weeks of TS in a 20 unit resort in Islamorada and, like every TS, the knives are painfully dull so this year I'm bringing the sharpener (we drive there) and I will offer to sharpen all the knives in the other units in exchange for a cold beer. Win,win!  :whoopie:


----------



## bjones9942 (May 19, 2013)

Elaine - 

Speak to the store manager and see if they could order the missing product(s) for you.  With a large corporate store, you might have to send the request to their main office.

It might seem that today's stores are arranged haphazardly, but they have a method to their madness.  Low profit items are on the bottom and top shelves; weekly ads have a loss-leader or two, but usually don't offer big savings overall;    healthier items are around the perimeter of the store, etc.


----------



## Tia (May 19, 2013)

http://www.pamperedchef.com/orderin...992&catId=123&parentCatId=123&xPrntItmId=2759

Anyone have something that works to open difficult jars when other half isn't home?


----------



## silverfox82 (May 19, 2013)

Tia said:


> http://www.pamperedchef.com/orderin...992&catId=123&parentCatId=123&xPrntItmId=2759
> 
> Anyone have something that works to open difficult jars when other half isn't home?



Nah, I just wait for her to come home.:rofl:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 19, 2013)

Tia said:


> http://www.pamperedchef.com/orderin...992&catId=123&parentCatId=123&xPrntItmId=2759
> 
> Anyone have something that works to open difficult jars when other half isn't home?




This is what we have - and it works well. I have never had a jar that it wouldn't open. If the Pampered Chef model works, it would be more convenient because you could stick it on the refrigerator. I have to dig ours out of the "junk" drawer.

http://www.amazon.com/Amco-Swing-A-...TF8&qid=1368996386&sr=1-7&keywords=jar+opener


----------



## Passepartout (May 19, 2013)

They're actually for opening 2 different containers. The Pampered Chef ones is designed to open 2 liter and other 'liquid' type bottles of the twist-off variety, whereas the Amco one is made to open jars- like spaghetti sauce, or sauerkraut type jars. I use one of these when necessary, http://www.amazon.com/MIU-Stainless...eywords=jar+openers+for+people+with+arthritis and so haven't had trouble with the soda bottles.


----------



## spencersmama (May 19, 2013)

pjrose said:


> I also want a GOOD egg/mushroom/etc slicer - along these lines:
> http://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-KAT135ER-Cooks-Series-Slicer/dp/B000ESN6ZY
> I have at least 3-4 of them, most quite old.  The ones with wires instead of blades really don't work worth a darn on mushrooms, as the wires either don't go through or get warped.  I bought a mushroom one with blades -
> http://www.ontelcatalog.com/mushroom-express-kitchen-p-223.htm
> DO NOT BUY THIS - by about the third mushroom, the top and bottom parts were just a tad misaligned, so the blades were hitting the plastic instead of going inbetween the plastic parts, and it's junk.  I should have known better than to get "as seen on TV" for half price



I know you posted this a long time ago, but I wanted to tell you that I use my hand-held pastry blender for chopping eggs.  I can make egg salad in about a minute, not including peeling the eggs.  I bet the pastry blender would slice mushrooms really well.  Slicing eggs would be a little trickier because you'd have to hold the edges.  Although, I've honestly never sliced an egg for anything, just chopped them.  What do you use sliced eggs for?

My other time save is putting fresh herbs in a coffee mug and using kitchen shears to chop them up.  It makes small pieces really quickly.  There is no place for the herbs to escape.


----------



## isisdave (May 19, 2013)

I have a jar opener my parents bought about 1950. It looks like a Zim jar opener and it made it easy to open jars as soon as I could reach it, about age 8. They mount on a wall, or under a cabinet.

I have never seen another one, but figured I'd find a historical photo on Google. I was quite surprised to see they're still sold.  No moving parts; it outlasted my folks, and it will outlast me.


----------

